# Blackdown 1995- ?



## drrchief (14 Apr 2005)

Where you there?
What Coy?
Position?
  > :gunner:


----------



## primer (14 Apr 2005)

94- Platoon Comd H Coy :threat:
95- Platoon Comd I Coy  :threat: 
96- Platoon Comd D Coy 
97- Platoon Comd E Coy 
98- Platoon Comd C Coy 
99- Training Support Coy Chief RSO  >
00- HQ Duty Officer ;D
01-05 HQ Duty OPS O


----------



## Jonny Boy (14 Apr 2005)

wow thats a lot of summers at one camp

E coy 2002
B coy 2003


----------



## medic65726 (6 May 2005)

As a Civillian:
Photographer/A PAFF O - 1995
A MGR Cadet Canteen - 1996


----------



## scotty884 (6 May 2005)

96 I Coy
97 E Coy
98 A Coy
99 I Coy (staff sgt)


----------



## chriscalow (6 May 2005)

Blackdown:

99- H Coy
00- D Coy
01- B Coy
03- H Coy (Pl 2ic)

Connaught:

02- E Coy 
04- G Sqn (Platoon Comd)


----------

